# Bank declining curernt account opening application



## Lilly2099 (23 Jul 2009)

Can anyone please advise why a bank would refuse to open up a current account with no OD for somone who is earning €35,000 a year and their spouse €30,000 a year. Homeowner in FT permanent employment for 10 years with no missed payments on loans on mortgage?


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jul 2009)

Can you name the bank in question? did they refuse you completly or was your application rejected because you were missing some part of the required documentation?


----------



## Lilly2099 (23 Jul 2009)

It was Ulster Bank. I had applied online and sent back forms etc. Then I called to check the status they advised the application had been denied and a letter would be in the post.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Jul 2009)

Very strange for UB. 

The only bank that was like that in the past was Halifax but even now they take people who are unemployed etc and give them basic accounts.


----------



## MANTO (23 Jul 2009)

Strange one alright - be interesting to know what the letter says


----------



## smiley (23 Jul 2009)

They don't want your cash! Have they totally lost the plot or what??


----------



## wbbs (23 Jul 2009)

Not a bit strange.  Thats credit scoring for you.   Does that in the branches the whole time but staff member will know to send it off for appeal.  Online knows no such thing.   Try again if you really want to in a branch.


----------



## vincentj (23 Jul 2009)

I find this incredable, a bank refusing business. They have a cheek
and they have very short memories, forget about that bank and just
take your business elsewhere. I would love to know what is in that letter


----------



## wbbs (23 Jul 2009)

It will be a bog standard computer generated decline letter - credit scoring is the problem - no human looked at that application


----------



## MaryBe (23 Jul 2009)

I think you are the winner here.  I've had nothing but problems with this bank over the years (client accounts) and would not recommend them.  Customer service leaves a lot to be desired.  Of course it depends on the branch but I know of others who also have problems with other branchs of this bank.  Go BOI (no affiliation) - dealing with them for many years and any issues cleared promptly.  Lucky escape for you I say.


----------



## moneyhoney (23 Jul 2009)

wbbs said:


> It will be a bog standard computer generated decline letter - credit scoring is the problem - no human looked at that application



Do current account application forms normally include a section for the applicant to consent to having their records checked with credit ref. agencies? Know it is for loans, but do current accounts have this no too?


----------



## wbbs (23 Jul 2009)

some do but the oddest things on a credit rating can throw off a computer scored loan, need not be anything bad just anything out of the norm.


----------



## Lilly2099 (24 Jul 2009)

*Re: Bank declining current account opening application*

Thanks for all the feedback. I think you must be right about me having a lucky escape I have heard that this bank have a preference to Business Banking the funny thing is they are the ones advertising for business and asking people to switch to their bank!


----------



## lff12 (27 Jul 2009)

Would agree with wbbs, a lot of people get rejected if they live in rented accomodation and have moved in the last couple of years.


----------



## amgd28 (27 Jul 2009)

Same as MaryBM, you've actually dodged a bullet. Found them a nightmare to deal with.
Went to BOI and no comparison in terms of the customer service. No real experience of the other banks


----------



## Ireland.1 (29 Jul 2009)

I'll second what most people have said.  I tried to conduct business with them last year and found them a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## dreamsz (29 Oct 2009)

I have been refused a bank account with halifax, when I Rang they said more or less  it was bad credit which is true, as I was with Ulster bank and was paying a direct debit to EBS for my mortgage and fell a little behind a year ago and ulster bank have closed my account, but I need an account from any bank as I have a couple weeks work comming up and wages get paid thru bank account. Is their any bank who will open an account without doing a credit check?
Thank You


----------



## gipimann (29 Oct 2009)

Do you still have an EBS mortgage?  Have you tried opening an account with EBS?


----------



## mosstown (29 Oct 2009)

i opened 2 new current accounts with the Ulster Bank recently for my two children.  no probs at all, we don't even live in Ireland !


----------



## bond-007 (29 Oct 2009)

> Is their any bank who will open an account without doing a credit check?


Postbank will open an account no problems. No credit checks.


----------



## DublinCeltic (29 Oct 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Postbank will open an account no problems. No credit checks.



 i'll 2nd that, i had an account open with them in 5 minutes. I went into a post office where they actually have a separate area for post bank customers. Card will be out in a few days but you can start up lodgements and direct debits straight away as they will give you your account number straight away


----------



## Odea (30 Oct 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Can you name the bank in question? did they refuse you completly or was your application rejected because you were missing some part of the required documentation?


 Any suggestions?


----------

